# Firefox Extension



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Hey hey.

Leider gibt es das PlugIn das ich unbedingt haben möchte nicht für aktuelle Firefox Versionen.
(zur Erklärung: ich möchte einen Bookmark Synchronizer der nicht über externe Server sondern einen eigenen FTP läuft und das ganze mit gesicherter Verbindung.)
Da kam ich auf die Idee das ganze selbst zu schreiben.
Leider habe ich nicht die Muse mich übermäßig in diese miese Javascript XUL Kombination einzuarbeiten nur um ein billig-Plugin zu schreiben.
Richtige Programmiersprachen sind mir einfach lieber, also habe ich gesucht und gefunden:
http://simile.mit.edu/java-firefox-extension/
Meine Frage:
Kennt das jemand, oder hat schon Ähnliches benutzt und kann mir ein sagen ob das Ding einen Blick wert ist?
Alternativ wäre mir der Link auf ein Plugin das meine Anforderungen erfüllt natürlich noch lieber  :wink: 
BTW: Wenn noch jemand sowas haben möchte und Lust hat mitzuarbeiten stelle ich gerne Server + Repository  :wink:


----------



## me1357 (18. Jan 2007)

Also Foxmarks: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2410/
Kann über ftp synchronisieren .. ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du genau mit "gesichert" meinst.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Danke, das kannte ich aber schon.
Ich will meine Bookmarks einfach nicht der DB eines zwielichtigen Anbieters (und JA, Google IST auch ein zwielichtiger Anbieter  :wink: ) anvertrauen.
Mit 'gesichert' meine ich das ftp login als plain-text rauszuschicken ungesund ist und ich daher eine Verschlüsselung via TLS oder SSL benötige.


----------



## me1357 (18. Jan 2007)

Dann benutz es mit WebDAV über https mit deinem eigenen Server, das ist doch wohl gesichert genug, oder?
Das mag vielleicht etwas aufwendiger sein, als einen ftp-server einzurichten, aber es wird weit weniger aufwendig sein, als alles nochmal selbst zu Programmieren.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

hmm WebDAV wäre natürlich auch ok. Muss wohl überlesen haben das es das kann  :shock: 
Da dank ich doch schonmal, das hilft mir weiter.


----------

